# Reasons Rifaximin sometimes does not work



## Evan79 (Oct 18, 2009)

HiIt is said that Rifaximin demonstrates no clinical relevant resistance to bacteria. I am wondering when a dosing of Rifaximin is not effective for SIBO treatment, the reasons why? Thanks,Evan


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

No antibiotic kills all bacteria.That is why it is good to get tested and then retested afterward.


----------



## Evan79 (Oct 18, 2009)

Great thanks. I finished a course of 1200 m/g Xifaxan for 10 days a little over two months ago. I have seen improvements, but still have some issues. I am wondering if I should ask my doctor for another round of pills, if I should give it more time, or try different types or dosages. I would like to avoid another breath test if possible as it is expensive, but this is very important to me.


----------

